# Double dipping



## Benjamin M

I rarely treat myself to some delicious grub ordered through Eats but I decided to tonight, sushi. As always, I selected Priority and tipped well up front. 

Tonight was my first time giving a thumbs down and adjusting a $5 tip to $1. Why? 

Paid for priority, watched as my driver then went to McDonald's to the north of the restaurant, waited, and then went even further north to drop that order off. All the while, watching the map recalculate and the delivery estimate increase. 

I confronted her, was civil and asked if she delivered a McDonald's order. She said yes. I pointed out that mine was a Priority order and asked if she delivered for another platform, "no". 

App glitch? Maybe, but I doubt it. 

Folks, remember that the customer is watching. Double dipping may seem like a good idea on the surface, but she probably lost about the same amount as that delivery in my tip and gained a thumbs down. 

Just deliver food quickly, no games, and please use a damn delivery bag. It's not rocket science.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds

Benjamin M said:


> I rarely treat myself to some delicious grub ordered through Eats but I decided to tonight, sushi. As always, I selected Priority and tipped well up front.
> 
> Tonight was my first time giving a thumbs down and adjusting a $5 tip to $1. Why?
> 
> Paid for priority, watched as my driver then went to McDonald's to the north of the restaurant, waited, and then went even further north to drop that order off. All the while, watching the map recalculate and the delivery estimate increase.
> 
> I confronted her, was civil and asked if she delivered a McDonald's order. She said yes. I pointed out that mine was a Priority order and asked if she delivered for another platform, "no".
> 
> App glitch? Maybe, but I doubt it.
> 
> Folks, remember that the customer is watching. Double dipping may seem like a good idea on the surface, but she probably lost about the same amount as that delivery in my tip and gained a thumbs down.
> 
> Just deliver food quickly, no games, and please use a damn delivery bag. It's not rocket science.


Speed is the most important factor for successful food delivery. No one wants to eat cold food.


----------



## Benjamin M

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Speed is the most important factor for successful food delivery. No one wants to eat cold food.


That and just being honest. If she hadn't lied I'd just tell her that it's a bad idea and she would have kept her tip.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

Benjamin M said:


> I rarely treat myself to some delicious grub ordered through Eats but I decided to tonight, sushi. As always, I selected Priority and tipped well up front.
> 
> Tonight was my first time giving a thumbs down and adjusting a $5 tip to $1. Why?
> 
> Paid for priority, watched as my driver then went to McDonald's to the north of the restaurant, waited, and then went even further north to drop that order off. All the while, watching the map recalculate and the delivery estimate increase.
> 
> I confronted her, was civil and asked if she delivered a McDonald's order. She said yes. I pointed out that mine was a Priority order and asked if she delivered for another platform, "no".
> 
> App glitch? Maybe, but I doubt it.
> 
> Folks, remember that the customer is watching. Double dipping may seem like a good idea on the surface, but she probably lost about the same amount as that delivery in my tip and gained a thumbs down.
> 
> Just deliver food quickly, no games, and please use a damn delivery bag. It's not rocket science.


I never use a "damn delivery bag!"


----------



## Benjamin M

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> I never use a "damn delivery bag!"


But why?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

Benjamin M said:


> But why?


Never received one. But most of all, really don't care!


----------



## KevinJohnson

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> No one wants to eat cold food.


OP ordered Sushi.


----------



## Benjamin M

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Never received one. But most of all, really don't care!


I purchased one, actually three. 100% satisfaction rate and great tips. I care because I am also a customer and I appreciate hot food.


----------



## Benjamin M

KevinJohnson said:


> OP ordered Sushi.


And soup, which was ice cold. And if I had ordered a hot entree, that would have been as well.


----------



## Benjamin M

Bottom line, if someone is *tipping you *and can monitor your progress, it's incredibly stupid to mess around.


----------



## SHalester

This post did not make me sad.


----------



## Benjamin M

SHalester said:


> This post did not make me sad.


Whew. That was actually a concern when I saw that you reacted 😂 ♥


----------



## SHalester

Benjamin M said:


> That was actually a concern when I saw that you reacted


yeah, we have sooooo many reactions to select from these days; so hard to chose. <sigh>

GH has none of that priority stuff. Place your order, and hope for the best. As long as my order is more or less on time I don't complain. Almost all of my orders are done hours in advance, so maybe that helps? Used to use UE, loyal and all that. But either the app or the drivers so can't handle schedule deliveries. They screwed up once too often and that was that. Paid for the GH+ membership and that was that. Sorry Uber? <not really>


----------



## Benjamin M

SHalester said:


> yeah, we have sooooo many reactions to select from these days; so hard to chose. <sigh>
> 
> GH has none of that priority stuff. Place your order, and hope for the best. As long as my order is more or less on time I don't complain. Almost all of my orders are done hours in advance, so maybe that helps? Used to use UE, loyal and all that. But either the app or the drivers so can't handle schedule deliveries. They screwed up once too often and that was that. Paid for the GH+ membership and that was that. Sorry Uber? <not really>


I've only ordered through UE and DD, never scheduled. 

We've actually had a shortage of delivery drivers lately, I was thrilled to see that my order was picked up by a 98% driver (since October and 420 deliveries, so not really spectacular overall) and I was going to increase my tip as I usually do - typically from 20% to 30% if they aren't awful. 

But nope, watched my food take a detour way in the wrong direction.


----------



## Amos69

Always clean it off before double dipping


----------



## Benjamin M

Amos69 said:


> Always clean it off before double dipping


😂


----------



## _Tron_

Benjamin M said:


> Folks, remember that the customer is watching. Double dipping may seem like a good idea on the surface, but she probably lost about the same amount as that delivery in my tip and gained a thumbs down.


I was watching a porno when I read this.

Kinda ruined it for me.

Thanks. Ben.


----------



## Benjamin M

_Tron_ said:


> I was watching a porno when I read this.
> 
> Kinda ruined it for me.
> 
> Thanks. Ben.


Porn and UP at the same time? I've heard of some weird shit... But whatever floats your boat? 🤣


----------



## Benjamin M




----------



## SHalester

<checking which forum I'm in>


----------



## Benjamin M

SHalester said:


> <checking which forum I'm in>


I thought the same


----------



## _Tron_

Benjamin M said:


> Porn and UP at the same time? I've heard of some weird shit... But whatever floats your boat? 🤣


I am notified whenever a Premium member make a post, no matter what I'm doing.


----------



## Benjamin M

_Tron_ said:


> I am notified whenever a Premium member make a post, no matter what I'm doing.


That's about the majority now, isn't it? Anyway, carry on..😂


----------



## _Tron_

Stopping being logical when I'm trying to smart off.


----------



## rideshareapphero

I understand your position and also think the driver was wrong but you also have to realize that uber doesn't tell us you're paying priority and uber doesn't pay anything from whatever you paid extra for "priority", the driver was probably only getting paid $2-$3 base fare + your tip.


----------



## Benjamin M

rideshareapphero said:


> I understand your position and also think the driver was wrong but you also have to realize that uber doesn't tell us you're paying priority and uber doesn't pay anything from whatever you paid extra for "priority", the driver was probably only getting paid $2-$3 base fare + your tip.


I ordered on Uber Eats, Priority. That is an additional cost for me as a customer and means that the driver will not receive an additional ("stacked") ping, only my order and nothing but, straight from A to B.









Heading the wrong direction. I waited for her to get back on track, maybe an honest mistake or traffic..








Nope, she kept on going and going. Next stop, McDonald's.








Still going! 😂

See how it says "You're first up with Priority!"? That cost me $1.25 in addition to the service fees, tax, and what would have been probably a $6+ tip.

But nope. She wanted to be slick and pick up an order on another platform.

Oh, and I know how it works on the delivery side 😂


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

Benjamin M said:


> I purchased one, actually three. 100% satisfaction rate and great tips. I care because I am also a customer and I appreciate hot food.


Meh! 😐


----------



## Benjamin M

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Meh! 😐


Do you primarily deliver or drive? I'm back to passengers now. 

How many deliveries have you done and what's your approval rate? 

Unlike the 1-5 for passengers, I think the thumbs up / down for Eats is a better measure of driver quality.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

Benjamin M said:


> I purchased one, actually three. 100% satisfaction rate and great tips. I care because I am also a customer and I appreciate hot food.


Meh! 😐


Benjamin M said:


> Do you primarily deliver or drive? I'm back to passengers now.
> 
> How many deliveries have you done and what's your approval rate?
> 
> Unlike the 1-5 for passengers, I think the thumbs up / down for Eats is a better measure of driver quality.


70/30 split pax/del
500 deliveries. 94%
I agree with the thumbs up/down system over stars.


----------



## tohunt4me

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Speed is the most important factor for successful food delivery. No one wants to eat cold food.


Not good to Tease the HUNGRY !


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

tohunt4me said:


> Not good to Tease the HUNGRY !


REMINDER TO ALL:
Do NOT tip pizza delivery personnel! 😁


----------



## tohunt4me

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> REMINDER TO ALL:
> Do NOT tip pizza delivery personnel! 😁


----------



## rideshareapphero

Benjamin M said:


> I ordered on Uber Eats, Priority. That is an additional cost for me as a customer and means that the driver will not receive an additional ("stacked") ping, only my order and nothing but, straight from A to B.
> 
> View attachment 594573
> 
> Heading the wrong direction. I waited for her to get back on track, maybe an honest mistake or traffic..
> View attachment 594574
> 
> Nope, she kept on going and going. Next stop, McDonald's.
> View attachment 594577
> 
> Still going! 😂
> 
> See how it says "You're first up with Priority!"? That cost me $1.25 in addition to the service fees, tax, and what would have been probably a $6+ tip.
> 
> But nope. She wanted to be slick and pick up an order on another platform.
> 
> Oh, and I know how it works on the delivery side 😂
> View attachment 594578


Like I said I understand your position and the driver was completely wrong for what she did, I just think uber should let us know about the customer paying priority and pay us accordingly or so I know not to screw up that order and if I feel like I'm going to screw it up cancel it instead, uber is also to blame here, I accept 2 orders sometimes from different apps, I've been doing it for 2 years but I've been doing it in a way not to screw up orders like going in opposite directions or delaying orders, the other day I accepted a double from uber one customer was tipping the other wasn't and the one that didn't tip gave me a thumbs down for no reason at all, maybe he thought he was paying priority or maybe not but it wasn't my fault he was the 1st pickup and the 2nd drop off, I have more than 1,000 deliveries and I have never been told by uber of any orders being a priority. 





































Customer below didn't tip and most likely gave me a thumbs down since he's been the only one customer who hasn't tipped me in a long while I been doing deliveries he was the 1st pickup and the 2nd drop off.



















And by the way the customer that tipped me was a taco bell customer and the other one that didn't tip was from a restaurant better than taco bell 🤔.


----------



## TobyD

TheDoc said:


> For an extra entitled customer like you, I would not be surprised if she rubbed that sushi where the sun don't shine and added a bit of her own special flavour soy sauce.


I’d pay extra for that!


----------



## Benjamin M

TheDoc said:


> For an extra entitled customer like you, I would not be surprised if she rubbed that sushi where the sun don't shine and added a bit of her own special flavour soy sauce.


Extra entitled? Tipping and paying a premium for the order to come directly to me makes me entitled? Please. 😂 

I have delivered hundreds more orders than I have ordered myself. There are some things that you just should not do, this is one of them.


----------



## Benjamin M

TheDoc said:


> Slave runner.
> You should be ashamed of yourself.
> Making a poor girl work for slave wages.


Dude








I stopped delivering when tips became rare. I always tip well and I certainly did not force her to go out on Eats (and whatever other platform). 

Really? Trolling over simple things like this is just comical 😂


----------



## Benjamin M

rideshareapphero said:


> Like I said I understand your position and the driver was completely wrong for what she did, I just think uber should let us know about the customer paying priority and pay us accordingly or so I know not to screw up that order and if I feel like I'm going to screw it up cancel it instead, uber is also to blame here, I accept 2 orders sometimes from different apps, I've been doing it for 2 years but I've been doing it in a way not to screw up orders like going in opposite directions or delaying orders, the other day I accepted a double from uber one customer was tipping the other wasn't and the one that didn't tip gave me a thumbs down for no reason at all, maybe he thought he was paying priority or maybe not but it wasn't my fault he was the 1st pickup and the 2nd drop off, I have more than 1,000 deliveries and I have never been told by uber of any orders being a priority.
> 
> View attachment 594591
> 
> 
> View attachment 594593
> 
> 
> View attachment 594594
> 
> 
> View attachment 594595
> 
> 
> Customer below didn't tip and most likely gave me a thumbs down since he's been the only one customer who hasn't tipped me in a long while I been doing deliveries he was the 1st pickup and the 2nd drop off.
> 
> View attachment 594598
> 
> 
> View attachment 594599
> 
> 
> And by the way the customer that tipped me was a taco bell customer and the other one that didn't tip was from a restaurant better than taco bell 🤔.


You are "told" by Uber in that you will not receive another ping until the delivery is complete. But I agree, it would be somewhat helpful if it was listed. And there is also an option to pay less for low priority. 

To me, any delay receiving my order begins to make me second guess a tip. Just remember that customers see where we are and not all are down with it. 

I used to run Uber and Lyft at the same time, when I accepted a ping on one I'd go offline on the other. I would never pick up a passenger on both apps at the same time, nor would I ever pick up orders on two separate apps.


----------



## Mash Ghasem

Benjamin M said:


>


You beat me to that...


----------



## Benjamin M

Mash Ghasem said:


> You beat me to that...
> 
> View attachment 594690


By the way, I love your approach to the lack of reactions 😂


----------



## ANT 7

I just picked up some food tonight, saved 30 minutes waiting for a driver to show up, and got 20% off the total bill.


----------



## Benjamin M

ANT 7 said:


> I just picked up some food tonight, saved 30 minutes waiting for a driver to show up, and got 20% off the total bill.


I typically pick up my own food, ordered through Eats or otherwise - because I know it will be kept hot and reach us faster. Because I'm decent at that 😂 

But, if crave a fancy breakfast or I've been drinking, I'll order for delivery. ALWAYS tipping well and choosing the priority option. 

Made $75 in two hours today on X. A few decent surges. The ONLY pax that tipped ($5) was a fellow driver, totally understanding the current situation and very appreciative for the ride. 

Same goes for the eight or so trips I've taken as a pax. If you aren't a completely crazy driver and I don't feel like taking a shower after the trip, you're going to get 5* and a more than reasonable tip. Because I understand and appreciate the hustle.

Food is a time sensitive thing. We became the new servers when restaurants shut down. Our customers (and us when we order) expect promptness and professionalism. 

And if I pulled something like this young lady did last night, I would absolutely expect to lose a tip and gain a thumbs down. The clencher was when she lied to me about picking up on another app in the opposite direction.


----------



## reg barclay

I've done it a couple of times before. Only on orders going in the same direction though. But point taken @Benjamin M I'll try to stop.

The best one I did was orders from restuarants next door to each other, going to the same office building 6 miles away.


----------



## polik

You're incorrect. Once I accepted an order on UE, then while driving to pick it up got second offer goin same direction and pick up was about mile away from the first order. After 2nd pick up (the additional one) app sends me to deliver it first. I do that, then go to the customer #1 and dude was pissed, said I ****ing can keep his food, it's cold by now and he paid for it to be a priority.
Never I've seen anywhere on the app me too of it being a priority, and even if I wanted to deliver it first, the app will not show me the address of other customer untill I'm done with the first one.


----------



## Benjamin M

reg barclay said:


> I've done it a couple of times before. Only on orders going in the same direction though. But point taken @Benjamin M I'll try to stop.
> 
> The best one I did was orders from restuarants next door to each other, going to the same office building 6 miles away.


Same direction, no wait, etc - okay, I kind of get it. But I'd never do it. 

A likely 30% tip went to a buck and a thumbs down. And, the fact that she picked up at McDonalds and delivered to the hospital, I highly doubt that it was more than $5 - especially on Doordash, which is our main platform here.


----------



## Benjamin M

polik said:


> You're incorrect. Once I accepted an order on UE, then while driving to pick it up got second offer goin same direction and pick up was about mile away from the first order. After 2nd pick up (the additional one) app sends me to deliver it first. I do that, then go to the customer #1 and dude was pissed, said I ****ing can keep his food, it's cold by now and he paid for it to be a priority.
> Never I've seen anywhere on the app me too of it being a priority, and even if I wanted to deliver it first, the app will not show me the address of other customer untill I'm done with the first one.


As I said in my original post, maybe an app glitch. But I don't think so. 

There was a delay in Uber finding a driver for my order, which is the norm now. I finally saw that a driver was assigned. 

She then drove about a quarter mile from the restaurant before actually starting the trip, likely distracted by a ping on another platform for McDonalds. 

Recalculating over and over on the map. Far north, then even farther north. 

Even with not selecting Priority, it's extremely unlikely that Uber would have someone drive the opposite direction not only for a pick up but also a delivery. And the customer app would reflect this by showing that the driver was on another trip, as she claimed.


----------



## reg barclay

Benjamin M said:


> Same direction, no wait, etc - okay, I kind of get it. But I'd never do it.


The problem (and I guess one big reason not to double dip) is that 'no wait' is almost impossible to be certain of. If the driver knows the area and local restaurant timing well, they can make an informed decision. But even then unforeseen stuff can happen.

Even with stacked deliveries on the same app, it can sometimes happen that one is ready much earlier than the other. Then to boot, the app wants you to deliver the second one first.


----------



## Gary275

Benjamin M said:


> Bottom line, if someone is *tipping you *and can monitor your progress, it's incredibly stupid to mess around.


I doubt you tipped


----------



## Benjamin M

Gary275 said:


> I doubt you tipped


I tipped $1, down from $5 and likely $6, after she double dipped. Still tipped something.


----------



## Benjamin M

reg barclay said:


> The problem (and I guess one big reason not to double dip) is that 'no wait' is almost impossible to be certain of. If the driver knows the area and local restaurant timing well, they can make an informed decision. But even then unforeseen stuff can happen.
> 
> Even with stacked deliveries on the same app, it can sometimes happen that one is ready much earlier than the other. Then to boot, the app wants you to deliver the second one first.


It's not "no wait", it's Priority. Your Eats driver will not receive another ping on the way to pick up your order or in the process of delivering it. It's a premium for the customer.

I get that as a driver and I tip well. I also get a high out of seeing "your customer tipped even more!" so I almost always do that.

She likely had a decent surge on that trip (I had a random $12 a few days ago) PLUS a $5 tip for a delivery that would have taken her about eight minutes or less.

But nope, let's grab another order for $5 and keep me waiting..


----------



## reg barclay

Benjamin M said:


> It's not "no wait", it's Priority...


I think you misunderstood my post. I was addressing your quoted post about double dipping if there would be no extra wait time (e.g, close restaurant, same delivery direction).


Benjamin M said:


> Same direction, no wait, etc - okay, I kind of get it. But I'd never do it.


I was saying that it's impossible to be certain there will be no wait. I was likely agreeing with you.


----------



## Benjamin M

reg barclay said:


> I think you misunderstood my post. I was addressing your quoted post about double dipping if there would be no extra wait time (e.g, close restaurant, same delivery direction).
> 
> I was saying that it's impossible to be certain there will be no wait. I was likely agreeing with you.


Ah I gotcha. Apologies


----------



## Benjamin M

By the way, Reg, is that really you in your avatar? If so, looking sharp! ♥


----------



## reg barclay

Benjamin M said:


> By the way, Reg, is that really you in your avatar? If so, looking sharp! ♥


Lol no, it's Karl Pilkington, probably best known over here for the show "An idiot abroad".


----------



## Benjamin M

reg barclay said:


> Lol no, it's Karl Pilkington, probably best known over here for the show "An idiot abroad".


Damn it I thought "you" looked familiar. 😂 Loved that show, now I have to watch it again.


----------



## Benjamin M

TheDoc said:


> I don't support wage slavery.


$20+ an hour is wage slavery?


----------



## SHalester

TheDoc said:


> I don't support wage slavery.


slaves weren't paid, right?


----------



## ColonyMark

What is double dipping? Uber Eats and Doordash asks drivers to pick up at multiple restaurants when it’s busy. Drivers are just following instructions. I’ve never been on a order that told me a customer requested priority


----------



## Benjamin M

ColonyMark said:


> What is double dipping? Uber Eats and Doordash asks drivers to pick up at multiple restaurants when it’s busy. Drivers are just following instructions. I’ve never been on a order that told me a customer requested priority


When the customer orders Priority, the driver will not receive another delivery request until the current one is complete (or as they approach the destination).

The customer pays extra for this, as I always have - and every time my order came straight from the restaurant to my door.

She "double dipped" by picking up another order on another platform, heading in the opposite direction, likely thinking that I would not notice. That's double dipping and isn't cool.

As she keeps going the opposite direction to McDonald's. Note the highlighted bit.


----------



## Invisible

When I did UE, I also never heard of priority. So I’m guessing that’s a new thing. I double dipped a few times, Ben’s version not Amos’. And I lucked out doing it w/ UE the few times, except once. Most the I pickups and drop offs were near each other.

On a super busy night, like one of the Superbowls, I had picked 4-5orders at once from BDubbs. And I got pinged for another while at the restaurant. Customers understood how busy it was. The one order that wasn’t ready, I returned to get it. That was the only late one. I had enough hot bags for all the orders, and I had heated seats.

I’m in the minority but if a driver can do double dipping, I see no issue with it. But it’s wrong of Uber to charge for it and ping the driver to pickup another order.

Drivers wouldn’t have to double dip if they were paid more for the order, regardless of tips. If a hot item was ordered, that’s what a microwave or oven is for.


----------



## Nats121

Benjamin M said:


> When the customer orders Priority, the driver will not receive another delivery request until the current one is complete (or as they approach the destination).
> 
> The customer pays extra for this, as I always have - and every time my order came straight from the restaurant to my door.
> 
> She "double dipped" by picking up another order on another platform, heading in the opposite direction, likely thinking that I would not notice. That's double dipping and isn't cool.
> 
> As she keeps going the opposite direction to McDonald's. Note the highlighted bit.
> View attachment 594830


Allowing customers to track drivers without the drivers' consent is yet another smack in the face to supposed independent contractor status. So is offering "priority service" without the drivers' consent (nor compensation).

These companies despise "double-dipping" or anything else that even has a hint of drivers behaving as true ICs. 

Drivers should be provided a due time for every order. So long as the due time is met, what the driver chooses to do with their time ("double-dipping" or anything else) is neither the customers' nor Uber's business.

This whole IC business is a $ multi-billion tax evasion scam, period.


----------



## Nats121

Invisible said:


> When I did UE, I also never heard of priority. So I’m guessing that’s a new thing. I double dipped a few times, Ben’s version not Amos’. And I lucked out doing it w/ UE the few times, except once. Most the I pickups and drop offs were near each other.
> 
> On a super busy night, like one of the Superbowls, I had picked 4-5orders at once from BDubbs. And I got pinged for another while at the restaurant. Customers understood how busy it was. The one order that wasn’t ready, I returned to get it. That was the only late one. I had enough hot bags for all the orders, and I had heated seats.
> 
> I’m in the minority but if a driver can do double dipping, I see no issue with it. But it’s wrong of Uber to charge for it and ping the driver to pickup another order.
> 
> Drivers wouldn’t have to double dipped if they were paid more for the order, regardless of tips. If a hot item was ordered, that’s what a microwave or oven is for.


Uber doesn't inform the drivers if an order is priority. They also don't inform the drivers the due time for orders.

As you know, hiding pertinent info from alleged ICs is a fundamental part of the business model of these "gig" scam companies.

Given the terrible payouts these companies provide, drivers should double dip whenever possible. The companies can fornicate themselves.


----------



## ColonyMark

Benjamin M said:


> When the customer orders Priority, the driver will not receive another delivery request until the current one is complete (or as they approach the destination).
> 
> The customer pays extra for this, as I always have - and every time my order came straight from the restaurant to my door.
> 
> She "double dipped" by picking up another order on another platform, heading in the opposite direction, likely thinking that I would not notice. That's double dipping and isn't cool.
> 
> As she keeps going the opposite direction to McDonald's. Note the highlighted bit.
> View attachment 594830


oh I see. Uber Eats might as me to pickup at 2 separate restaurants before delivering. But I don’t accept requests from different apps at the same time.

like I said, I’ve never been told by Uber or Doordash that I was on a priority order. Maybe that’s only offered in certain markets.


----------



## Benjamin M

Invisible said:


> When I did UE, I also never heard of priority. So I’m guessing that’s a new thing. I double dipped a few times, Ben’s version not Amos’. And I lucked out doing it w/ UE the few times, except once. Most the I pickups and drop offs were near each other.
> 
> On a super busy night, like one of the Superbowls, I had picked 4-5orders at once from BDubbs. And I got pinged for another while at the restaurant. Customers understood how busy it was. The one order that wasn’t ready, I returned to get it. That was the only late one. I had enough hot bags for all the orders, and I had heated seats.
> 
> I’m in the minority but if a driver can do double dipping, I see no issue with it. But it’s wrong of Uber to charge for it and ping the driver to pickup another order.
> 
> Drivers wouldn’t have to double dipped if they were paid more for the order, regardless of tips. If a hot item was ordered, that’s what a microwave or oven is for.


It's not very new, at least not since I started last May. Again - when the customer pays for it, you do not receive another ping on UE until you complete that order. 

The app does not notify you that it's Priority because the assumption is that you are only delivering food on UE and not an additional platform at the same time. You do not receive a ping, the customer gets their food without a stop on the way.

If this had been Standard or "No Rush", the customer would see the next restaurant stop and then that order's destination. But, in this case, nope! 

She started with a $5 tip, which is rare right now, which I was then going to increase if nothing went wrong - that's what I always do. I have never retracted a tip or given a thumbs down until this order. 

So, she double dipped for probably a $4 McDonald's run on Doordash. If she hadn't, her earnings would have been equal for my order. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Benjamin M

ColonyMark said:


> oh I see. Uber Eats might as me to pickup at 2 separate restaurants before delivering. But I don’t accept requests from different apps at the same time.
> 
> like I said, I’ve never been told by Uber or Doordash that I was on a priority order. Maybe that’s only offered in certain markets.


If you are picking up at two restaurants, that's because the customer chose Standard or No Rush delivery. Priority is usually about $2 more and I believe it's standard in every market. 

Again, you are "told" in the sence that you do not receive another ping from the time you accept that order until you complete the delivery (or near the two minute mark).


----------



## Nats121

ColonyMark said:


> oh I see. Uber Eats might as me to pickup at 2 separate restaurants before delivering. But I don’t accept requests from different apps at the same time.
> 
> like I said, I’ve never been told by Uber or Doordash that I was on a priority order. Maybe that’s only offered in certain markets.


Uber does not inform drivers when orders are priority.


----------



## Benjamin M

Look, people, this is a *service *industry - ESPECIALLY delivery. During the pandemic, we became the new wait staff when restaurants were closed. 

I have always respected that as a driver. I have never dicked around or done shady shit. My tips and ratings reflected that while I was delivering food. 

If you feel compelled to do things like what this driver did, losing a tip and getting a thumbs down, go for it - I guess? Or maybe find another gig.


----------



## Benjamin M

Nats121 said:


> Uber does not inform drivers when orders are priority.


Uber does not give drivers another ping if the customer chooses Priority.


----------



## Invisible

Benjamin M said:


> It's not very new, at least not since I started last May. Again - when the customer pays for it, you do not receive another ping on UE until you complete that order.
> 
> The app does not notify you that it's Priority because the assumption is that you are only delivering food on UE and not an additional platform at the same time. You do not receive a ping, the customer gets their food without a stop on the way.
> 
> If this had been Standard or "No Rush", the customer would see the next restaurant stop and then that order's destination. But, in this case, nope!
> 
> She started with a $5 tip, which is rare right now, which I was then going to increase if nothing went wrong - that's what I always do. I have never retracted a tip or given a thumbs down until this order.
> 
> So, she double dipped for probably a $4 McDonald's run on Doordash. If she hadn't, her earnings would have been equal for my order. 🤷‍♂️


It’s been awhile since I did any food delivery so again it wasn’t a priority thing when I did it. 

I just don’t see the point of downgrading a tip just because she made a stop. That’s what the point of food bags are to keep the food at the same temperature. 

For all you know, maybe the driver was new, maybe the driver needed one more order to get a promo or quest or maybe the driver didn’t think it would be such a big deal. 

You know about this new priority thing but I’m guessing the driver didn’t since others here don’t seem to know about it.


----------



## Benjamin M

Invisible said:


> It’s been awhile since I did any food delivery so again it wasn’t a priority thing when I did it.
> 
> I just don’t see the point of downgrading a tip just because she made a stop. That’s what the point of food bags are to keep the food at the same temperature.
> 
> For all you know, maybe the driver was new, maybe the driver needed one more order to get a promo or quest or maybe the driver didn’t think it would be such a big deal.
> 
> You know about this new priority thing but I’m guessing the driver didn’t since others here don’t seem to know about it.


Let me break this down simply - 


Uber Eats allows Priority (when there are sufficient drivers) to customers, a premium. 
When Priority is selected, the driver *will not receive another order ping on UBER* until they complete that order, nor will your order be *secondary* to another. 
The app showed her continuing north, constantly recaculating and increasing the expected delivery time. 
The only way she could have taken *another *order was on *a different platform. *AKA "double dipping".
She was NOT a new driver. And Priority is not new either.


----------



## Invisible

Benjamin M said:


> Look, people, this is a *service *industry - ESPECIALLY delivery. During the pandemic, we became the new wait staff when restaurants were closed.
> 
> I have always respected that as a driver. I have never dicked around or done shady shit. My tips and ratings reflected that while I was delivering food.
> 
> If you feel compelled to do things like what this driver did, losing a tip and getting a thumbs down, go for it - I guess? Or maybe find another gig.


She did provide a service. She picked up your food and delivered it. I’m all about service, and as a former driver, I acknowledge the problem is with UE more than the driver. Double dipping doesn’t seem shady, so it’s unfair to label the driver that way.


----------



## Invisible

Benjamin M said:


> Let me break this down simply -
> 
> 
> Uber Eats allows Priority (when there are sufficient drivers) to customers, a premium.
> When Priority is selected, the driver *will not receive another order ping on UBER* until they complete that order, nor will your order be *secondary* to another.
> The app showed her continuing north, constantly recaculating and increasing the expected delivery time.
> The only way she could have taken *another *order was on *a different platform. *AKA "double dipping".
> She was NOT a new driver. And Priority is not new either.


There’s no reason to break it down in a condescending manner. I simply stated several times that priority wasn’t a thing when I did delivery. I did over 2500 UE deliveries, so I knew the app when I did it.

Maybe get a refund for the priority. I still stand with my point I just don’t see the big deal. To each their own.


----------



## Benjamin M

Invisible said:


> She did provide a service. She picked up your food and delivered it. I’m all about service, and as a former driver, I acknowledge the problem is with UE more than the driver. Double dipping doesn’t seem shady, so it’s unfair to label the driver that way.


She saw my upfront tip. She may have not known that I would be increasing that tip or that I paid more for a direct delivery, sure. 

But then she went about three miles in the *opposite direction*, waiting at both ends for the order and customer. 

Or, she could have just completed my order on Eats, gained at least a $6 tip and a Thumbs Up, and then likely had another ping immediately. 

I guarantee you that her McDonald's order to the hospital on what was likely Doordash was not $6.

So, yeah - going the wrong direction and causing a delay for the customer, not cool. And she knew it.


----------



## Benjamin M

Invisible said:


> There’s no reason to break it down in a condescending manner. I simply stated several times that priority wasn’t a thing when I did delivery. I did over 2500 deliveries, so I knew the app when I did it.
> 
> Maybe get a refund for the priority fee you felt you weren’t given.


I'm just a bit puzzled why people think this is considered acceptable. And you seemed to think she picked up another Eats order when that was not the case.

My refund was dropping her tip to a dollar. And yes, I did receive my food, including cold soup - no delivery bag.


----------



## Invisible

Benjamin M said:


> I'm just a bit puzzled why people think this is considered acceptable. And you seemed to think she picked up another Eats order when that was not the case.
> 
> My refund was dropping her tip to a dollar. And yes, I did receive my food, including cold soup - no delivery bag.


I feel that there’s more important things to worry about. A big deal to me would be a driver dropping your food, sampling your food, throwing your food at you or putting bodily fluids in your food. 

Again to each their own.


----------



## Benjamin M

Invisible said:


> I feel that there’s more important things to worry about. A big deal to me would be a driver dropping your food, sampling your food, throwing your food at you or putting bodily fluids in your food.
> 
> Again to each their own.


I go back to my previous comment that drivers really became the new wait staff during the pandemic. 

If you have a bad experience in a restaurant, such as your server ditching you to smoke or leaving the restaurant early without telling other staff (both happened to my wife and I), it's logical to be a bit miffed. 

Same goes for a $23 meal taking a road trip when I'm hungry and the time from the restaurant to me should be about eight minutes or less and me planning on tipping 30%.

Make sense?


----------



## Benjamin M

And, ironically, the money for my fancy dinner? Earned on the same platform 😂


----------



## Invisible

Benjamin M said:


> I go back to my previous comment that drivers really became the new wait staff during the pandemic.
> 
> If you have a bad experience in a restaurant, such as your server ditching you to smoke or leaving the restaurant early without telling other staff (both happened to my wife and I), it's logical to be a bit miffed.
> 
> Same goes for a $23 meal taking a road trip when I'm hungry and the time from the restaurant to me should be about eight minutes or less and me planning on tipping 30%.
> 
> Make sense?


I hope our society can return to the agree to disagree approach. 

While I don’t still the issue and the comparisons you gave aren’t comparable to me, I respect your POV and ask the sane of you, to respect my POV.


----------



## Benjamin M

Invisible said:


> I hope our society can return to the agree to disagree approach.
> 
> While I don’t still the issue and the comparisons you gave aren’t comparable to me, I respect your POV and ask the sane of you, to respect my POV.


Again, this is a service industry.

I disagree with delivery drivers delaying delivery of a well tipping customer's meal. Is that a bad thing? 

We see the total for the delivery upfront. If I got that ping, I'd be thankful - tips have sucked. 

Short distance, decent tip and probably a surge on top of it (had a Chick-fil-A $4 trip a while back with a $10 surge, the tip was $2 - normal now). 

Would I then go on Doordash for a McDonald's ping of all things, knowing that my tip would be above average? Heck no.


----------



## SHalester

Nats121 said:


> Uber does not inform drivers when orders are priority.


as long as the algo knows it won't send them on another order. However, if said driver is on another platform at the same time and decides to take another order, and the proceeds to be late for the priority customer said driver should be sent straight to time-out. 

Right?


----------



## Benjamin M

SHalester said:


> as long as the algo knows it won't send them on another order. However, if said driver is on another platform at the same time and decides to take another order, and the proceeds to be late for the priority customer said driver should be sent straight to time-out.
> 
> Right?


Right


----------



## SHalester

Benjamin M said:


> Right


the good news GH doesn't have this option. And, I have to say, as a big time GH+ customer my orders go from rest to me almost every single time; that is the way it should be methinks. And all of my orders are early or right on time. For tone, balance and accuracy almost all of my orders are done hours in advance, so maybe that helps? I tend to think it doesn't, but who knows.


----------



## Benjamin M

SHalester said:


> the good news GH doesn't have this option. And, I have to say, as a big time GH+ customer my orders go from rest to me almost every single time; that is the way it should be methinks. And all of my orders are early or right on time. For tone, balance and accuracy almost all of my orders are done hours in advance, so maybe that helps? I tend to think it doesn't, but who knows.


This seems to be DD and UE country. 

I've delivered on DD a handful of times, tips were AWFUL. One day I think I actually made $8/hr.

Eats? Easily $20+ an hour - height of the pandemic, I exceeded $40. Low milage, only two or three hours a day. 

And that's what kills me about this situation. If she had scored a high end delivery (such as from LEVEL Asian Fusion, where I ordered from, with a decent upfront tip), and it was going roughly in the same direction - okay. I'd be slightly less pissed. 

But MCDONALD'S? 😂 Unless it was a $23 order with a $5+ tip, nah. Bad idea.


----------



## SHalester

Benjamin M said:


> This seems to be DD and UE country.


I used UE for a while, but they have super duper big time issues with scheduled orders hours in advance. More times than i could stand the order was simply CANCELED just before delivery for no good reason; well no reason actually. Dropped UE and went with GH+ membership fully. GH seems to be able to handle schedule orders whereas UE is inept, incompetent or whatever word that should be used that might be kinder. 

And if I did pay for more for priority delivery I'd dam well better get THAT service, or else. The 'else' being I get a refund of the extra I paid and the tip field would go to null. 

But, you, are much nicer than I am as you left some tip.


----------



## Benjamin M

SHalester said:


> I used UE for a while, but they have super duper big time issues with scheduled orders hours in advance. More times than i could stand the order was simply CANCELED just before delivery for no good reason; well no reason actually. Dropped UE and went with GH+ membership fully. GH seems to be able to handle schedule orders whereas UE is inept, incompetent or whatever word that should be used that might be kinder.
> 
> And if I did pay for more for priority delivery I'd dam well better get THAT service, or else. The 'else' being I get a refund of the extra I paid and the tip field would go to null.
> 
> But, you, are much nicer than I am as you left some tip.


This reply does not make me sad 😂


----------



## Seamus

Multi apping in general isn’t necessarily the problem in and of itself. The issue is all the orders must be on time. This requires skill and experience, it is part science and part art. I’ve done many multi app orders. The key is knowing which you can take and which you cannot. All orders in your car MUST be on time and it can be done but you have to pick and choose wisely and don’t attempt to do it on offers where it can’t be done successfully. In all honesty I see many drivers that don’t have the skill or experience to do it very well and that is where the trouble lies.


----------



## neodriver

$2 extra for premium delivery lol, ubereats upfront tip doesn't show higher than $8 so the driver is less motivated, to me you can keep your $5 tip and screw the thumbs down, to me this is priority over any other app order.


----------



## Benjamin M

Seamus said:


> Multi apping in general isn’t necessarily the problem in and of itself. The issue is all the orders must be on time. This requires skill and experience, it is part science and part art. I’ve done many multi app orders. The key is knowing which you can take and which you cannot, again all orders in your car MUST be on time and it can be done but you have to pick and choose wisely and don’t attempt to do it on offers where it can’t be done. In all honesty I see many drivers that don’t have the skill or experience to do it very well and that is where the trouble lies.


Like I just said ^ if she'd landed another decent ping on whatever platform it was she was double dipping on, and it was in this direction, I'd be slightly less pissed. 

As a driver, it never crossed my mind to do something like this. 

Upfront tips became the norm not long after I started on Eats. If there was no tip or the distance / time plus the tip amount was horrible, I'd decline. Simple. 

But there were probably three times that I did not look closely enough at the ping and got screwed. 

Did I then seek out another ping on another platform along the way? 

No. I cursed out the customer for being cheap, myself for not paying attention, and delivered the order as fast as I could - trying to keep it at the same temperature in my delivery bag. 

This would have been a 5 mile and 12 minute delivery for her with a 20% tip, thumbs up all around. 

And what's funny is that I actually gave her detailed instructions on how to find the right building here because it's so confusing, even to me as a delivery driver. Just a face palm all around.


----------



## Benjamin M

neodriver said:


> $2 extra for premium delivery lol, ubereats upfront tip doesn't show higher than $8 so the driver is less motivated, to me you can keep your $5 tip and screw the thumbs down, to me this is priority over any other app order.
> 
> View attachment 594884


Cool, thanks, not really relevant - but did that order include something other than food? 🤔😛


----------



## Seamus

SHalester said:


> almost all of my orders are done hours in advance, so maybe that helps? I tend to think it doesn't, but who knows.


I do not think it helps. Doing GH I have never seen an offer identified as “scheduled”. It may help psychologically though, as of the three, DD,UE, and GH, GH seems to leave the biggest safety cushion in its approximate delivery time. If you schedule it you don’t place your order and then think “oh shit it’s going to be an hour”! There are times when I’m picking up an order on GH that is 15 minutes late at the restaurant but still on time to the customer. Most orders I deliver on GH are 5 to 10 minutes early. I’ve had orders where I’ve delivered 20 to 25 minutes early! 

FYI, DD is ridiculous with there delivery estimates, they are way too tight.


----------



## neodriver

Benjamin M said:


> Cool, thanks, not really relevant - but did that order include something other than food? 🤔😛


Great comeback cheapo here is another one that gets priority from me:


----------



## Seamus

Benjamin M said:


> Like I just said ^ if she'd landed another decent ping on whatever platform it was she was double dipping on, and it was in this direction, I'd be slightly less pissed.
> 
> As a driver, it never crossed my mind to do something like this.
> 
> Upfront tips became the norm not long after I started on Eats. If there was no tip or the distance / time plus the tip amount was horrible, I'd decline. Simple.
> 
> But there were probably three times that I did not look closely enough at the ping and got screwed.
> 
> Did I then seek out another ping on another platform along the way?
> 
> No. I cursed out the customer for being cheap, myself for not paying attention, and delivered the order as fast as I could - trying to keep it at the same temperature in my delivery bag.
> 
> This would have been a 5 mile and 12 minute delivery for her with a 20% tip, thumbs up all around.
> 
> And what's funny is that I actually gave her detailed instructions on how to find the right building here because it's so confusing, even to me as a delivery driver. Just a face palm all around.


And that’s what I mean she chose a bad combo. The driver who can successfully multi app must have the mentality that they MUST all be on time. Truth is that my record is 1 UE, 1DD, and 2 GH orders at the same time!!! They were all on time but the stars lined up and all 4 drop offs where within 3 blocks of each other! That was a unicorn and more luck then skill. If I don’t think they can be all on time I don’t take them.


----------



## Seamus

neodriver said:


> Great comeback cheapo here is another one that gets priority from me:
> 
> View attachment 594885


Wether it’s a double Or a multi app, the big tip is getting it first!!!


----------



## Benjamin M

neodriver said:


> Great comeback cheapo here is another one that gets priority from me:
> 
> View attachment 594885


Where's "anywhere but here" because I would love to deliver there 😂 

"Cheapo", and these are above average here - 
























*Priority ^*








^ Priority 









^ Priority 

Sorry I can't afford $28 for a tip on modest orders. But I can tip 20% or more and give accolades to decent drivers. 

And that's the entirety of my order history as a customer.


----------



## neodriver

Benjamin M said:


> Where's "anywhere but here" because I would love to deliver there 😂
> 
> "Cheapo", and these are above average here -
> View attachment 594886
> 
> View attachment 594887
> 
> View attachment 594888
> 
> *Priority ^*
> View attachment 594890
> 
> ^ Priority
> 
> View attachment 594891
> 
> ^ Priority
> 
> Sorry I can't afford $28 for a tip on modest orders. But I can tip 20% or more and give accolades to decent drivers.
> 
> And that's the entirety of my order history as a customer.


So that means you can't afford "premium delivery service".


----------



## Benjamin M

neodriver said:


> So that means you can't afford "premium delivery service".


Um what? 😂 

I paid for it on Uber Eats and I tip 20% or more. If I pay for Priority, I expect that the driver does not go on a side mission on another platform. That's the entire point of this thread. 

But congrats on insanely high tips delivering, literally, anywhere but here 😂


----------



## neodriver

Benjamin M said:


> Um what? 😂
> 
> I paid for it on Uber Eats and I tip 20% or more. If I pay for Priority, I expect that the driver does not go on a side mission on another platform. That's the entire point of this thread.
> 
> But congrats on insanely high tips delivering, literally, anywhere but here 😂


😅 $1.50


----------



## Benjamin M

neodriver said:


> 😅 $1.50


You've totally missed the point. 

But, again, congrats on your insanely high tips. I've been dealing with this small city and have always been happy with at least $4, especially for a short run.


----------



## Nats121

Benjamin M said:


> Uber does not give drivers another ping if the customer chooses Priority.


That's like saying "if the phone doesn't ring you'll know it's me".

Uber doesn't want the drivers to know an order is priority. If they did, they'd include it in the ping.


----------



## Benjamin M

Nats121 said:


> That's like saying "if the phone doesn't ring you'll know it's me".
> 
> Uber doesn't want the drivers to know an order is priority. If they did, they'd include it in the ping.


The tip should speak for itself, in addition to the milage and time estimate. 

That's how I've always rolled. Short run, decent tip, no wait? No brainer. 

Horrible or no tip? Decline. Long wait? Bail. 

Nowhere in that would I then take a second order on a seperate platform, keeping my tipping customer waiting on a ping that checked all the right boxes - as this one should have for this driver.


----------



## Nats121

SHalester said:


> as long as the algo knows it won't send them on another order. However, if said driver is on another platform at the same time and decides to take another order, and the proceeds to be late for the priority customer said driver should be sent straight to time-out.
> 
> Right?


Uber has chosen to conceal the "due" times from the drivers.

Uber has also chosen to conceal the fact that the order is Priority from the drivers.

Thus, two pertinent pieces of info are concealed from the drivers.

Why would they conceal this info? Because the sociopathic geeks at Uber HQ know savvy drivers will avoid orders that are in danger of being late. They also know that drivers will be leery about accepting Priority orders for zero
extra pay and the greater risk of having to deal with entitled snowflakes if anything goes wrong, even if the restaurant is at fault. 

Uber's message to the drivers is "we're gonna punish you for being late even though we refuse to tell you what late is. We're also gonna punish you for being late with a Priority order even though we refuse to tell you the order is Priority"

And you're OK with that? Bullshit to that.


----------



## Nats121

Benjamin M said:


> The tip should speak for itself, in addition to the milage and time estimate.
> 
> That's how I've always rolled. Short run, decent tip, no wait? No brainer.
> 
> Horrible or no tip? Decline. Long wait? Bail.
> 
> Nowhere in that would I then take a second order on a seperate platform, keeping my tipping customer waiting on a ping that checked all the right boxes - as this one should have for this driver.


There's nothing wrong with double-dipping so long as the food is delivered on time. And there's nothing "shady" about it either. I used to do it occasionally and never had any issues.

The real villains here are the companies and their terrible pay rates. Add to that Uber's insistence on keeping the drivers in the dark.

Whether or not she should have taken the McD order would depend on how many minutes it added to the delivery time of your order.

Either way there's nothing wrong with double-dipping if handled correctly and the customers should not be allowed to track alleged ICs without their consent.


----------



## SHalester

Nats121 said:


> Uber has also chosen to conceal the fact that the order is Priority from the drivers.


I see you are hung up about that. The algo would not send them another request until they had completed the order, right? Or are you suggesting Uber should provide that info to assist the driver also do another platform at the same time? Noodle that and get back to us. Seems silly if you ask me. 

As to everything else you say is being 'withheld' well don't do food orders, don't do UE. Seems an easy choice; move right on to the next gig if one is that upset. 

Easy to onboard, easy to leave. 

And if I pay for priority delivery, that is exactly what I'm going to get or else.....And those drivers who can't handle turning one app off when they are on an request, well live by the sword, die by the sword.


----------



## Benjamin M

SHalester said:


> I see you are hung up about that. The algo would not send them another request until they had completed the order, right? Or are you suggesting Uber should provide that info to assist the driver also do another platform at the same time? Noodle that and get back to us. Seems silly if you ask me.
> 
> As to everything else you say is being 'withheld' well don't do food orders, don't do UE. Seems an easy choice; move right on to the next gig if one is that upset.
> 
> Easy to onboard, easy to leave.
> 
> And if I pay for priority delivery, that is exactly what I'm going to get or else.....And those drivers who can't handle turning one app off when they are on an request, well live by the sword, die by the sword.


♥
I actually ordered again tonight, nothing fancy - Chick-fil-A. Priority wasn't an option. My driver was on time and professional, food was hot, 30% tip. Easy.


----------



## SHalester

Seamus said:


> It may help psychologically though,


it does, indeed. But UE on the other hand can't seem to handle scheduled orders hours in advance and/or the drivers can't. GH is able to handle them with no issues. UE could learn from that.


----------



## Benjamin M

Nats121 said:


> customers should not be allowed to track alleged ICs without their consent.


You consent to this by accepting the terms of driving on these platforms. 

Don't like it? Don't deliver - or stick to the app that you accept an order on first, as every platform (and customer) expects that you are focused only on them.


----------



## SHalester

Benjamin M said:


> , 30% tip. Easy.


wow. I do 20% and that is on top of the forced 'driver benefits' due to Prop 22. Once CV is not quite what it is today my tip percent will go back down to what it was before.


----------



## Benjamin M

SHalester said:


> it does, indeed. But UE on the other hand can't seem to handle scheduled orders hours in advance and/or the drivers can't. GH is able to handle them with no issues. UE could learn from that.


Scheduled deliveries are likely an issue right now because many drivers (myself included) have gone back to pax. We've been dealing with a delivery driver shortage here recently (in addition to X)


----------



## SHalester

Benjamin M said:


> Scheduled deliveries are likely an issue right now


this was pre CV, for the record.


----------



## Benjamin M

SHalester said:


> wow. I do 20% and that is on top of the forced 'driver benefits' due to Prop 22. Once CV is not quite what it is today my tip percent will go back down to what it was before.


I'm in Virginia and I people aren't tipping for shit lately. So, if I'm ordering, I feel their pain and they get 30% if they don't mess up - as would have been the case for the driver this whole thing is about.


----------



## Benjamin M

Juan was fast and efficient. He had to wait and wait as the restaurant dealt with the line blocking traffic to the intersection (I hate picking up there). He delivered my food piping hot. He followed instructions. 

So Juan got a $4 tip. And the driver in question would have gotten a $6 tip for roughly the same distance.


----------



## Nats121

Benjamin M said:


> You consent to this by accepting the terms of driving on these platforms.
> 
> Don't like it? Don't deliver - or stick to the app that you accept an order on first, as every platform (and customer) expects that you are focused only on them.


Save your Uber Boy Scout/shill garbage for someone else.

You don't like drivers multi-apping? Pick up your own food snowflake. The drivers will somehow survive without your "whopping" $4 and $5 tips. You keep bragging about your tips as if your were handing out $50 and $100 bills.


----------



## Woohaa

Benjamin M said:


> I rarely treat myself to some delicious grub ordered through Eats but I decided to tonight, sushi. As always, I selected Priority and tipped well up front.
> 
> Tonight was my first time giving a thumbs down and adjusting a $5 tip to $1. Why?
> 
> Paid for priority, watched as my driver then went to McDonald's to the north of the restaurant, waited, and then went even further north to drop that order off. All the while, watching the map recalculate and the delivery estimate increase.
> 
> I confronted her, was civil and asked if she delivered a McDonald's order. She said yes. I pointed out that mine was a Priority order and asked if she delivered for another platform, "no".
> 
> App glitch? Maybe, but I doubt it.
> 
> Folks, remember that the customer is watching. Double dipping may seem like a good idea on the surface, but she probably lost about the same amount as that delivery in my tip and gained a thumbs down.
> 
> Just deliver food quickly, no games, and please use a damn delivery bag. It's not rocket science.


1. Drivers know they're being watched.

2. A $5 tip from you is good unless the tip on that other order was $10.

3. Stop breaking balls. You already know how the game goes. If YOU don't run more than 1 app at a time then you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Benjamin M

Woohaa said:


> 1. Drivers know they're being watched


She was caught off guard 


Woohaa said:


> 2. A $5 tip from you is good unless the tip on that other order was $10.


$10 tip on a McDonald's order? C'mon 🤣


Woohaa said:


> 3. Stop breaking balls. You already know how the game goes. If YOU don't run more than 1 app at a time then you're doing it wrong.


No, actually, I guess I don't know how the "game" goes. I made out just fine delivering an order on ONE app, promptly and with care. 

But such is the lifecycle of threads regarding professionalism and ethics here. Boils down to "you're stupid for not doing that", "you're a Boy Scout", "you're supporting slave wages", blah blah blah. 

If you can't just deliver orders to customers in a linear manner, *please *don't deliver.


----------



## Seamus

Benjamin M said:


> I made out just fine delivering an order on ONE app, promptly and with care.


Sorry Ben, the way to make good money is to multi app. You _significantly _increase your earnings multi apping. If you did good using just one, imagine how much _better _you could have done.


Benjamin M said:


> If you can't just deliver orders to customers in a linear manner, *please *don't deliver.


Silly. You have to learn how to do it and be good with ALL the orders and it can be done. If you can't learn to do it successfully then yes, you shouldn't. You can both multi app AND do a good job delivering. They aren't mutually exclusive. I run DD and GH at the same time. My on time delivery grade on DD is 96% and never 1 complaint on GH. After several years and 6000 deliveries I would have already been long gone on GH or DD if there were on time delivery issues.


----------



## Seamus

Benjamin M said:


> She was caught off guard


The fact she was late with your order and took the wrong offer to multi app, in addition to being caught off guard she could be seen all point to the fact she is obviously a newbie. Newbs shouldn't multi app until they gain enough experience to do it successfully.


----------



## Woohaa

Benjamin M said:


> She was caught off guard
> 
> $10 tip on a McDonald's order? C'mon 🤣
> 
> No, actually, I guess I don't know how the "game" goes. I made out just fine delivering an order on ONE app, promptly and with care.
> 
> But such is the lifecycle of threads regarding professionalism and ethics here. Boils down to "you're stupid for not doing that", "you're a Boy Scout", "you're supporting slave wages", blah blah blah.
> 
> If you can't just deliver orders to customers in a linear manner, *please *don't deliver.


Some have managed to maintain a high hourly rate by having multiple apps running simultaneously. If you're happy to make significantly less by using only one app at a time then good for you. 

You're probably in line to receive that Driver of the Month" award. Oh. Wait. Delivery app companies don't recognize or award individual drivers for their "professionalism." Guess you'll just have to rely on that fuzzy feeling you get by using a single app & being a "professional" food delivery driver.


----------



## Rickos69

Seamus said:


> Sorry Ben, the way to make good money is to multi app. You _significantly _increase your earnings multi apping. If you did good using just one, imagine how much _better _you could have done.
> 
> Silly. You have to learn how to do it and be good with ALL the orders and it can be done. If you can't learn to do it successfully then yes, you shouldn't. You can both multi app AND do a good job delivering. They aren't mutually exclusive. I run DD and GH at the same time. My on time delivery grade on DD is 96% and never 1 complaint on GH. After several years and 6000 deliveries I would have already been long gone on GH or DD if there were on time delivery issues.


I have to admint. I don't think I am up to multi apping. I also have done over 6,000 deliveries.
Maybe it'll just click one day, but now, I feel like I would really screw up.


----------



## fiddleton

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Never received one. But most of all, really don't care!


Almost a guarantee you're cheating yourself out of tips.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

fiddleton said:


> Almost a guarantee you're cheating yourself out of tips.


How so, especially with upfront tipping? In fact, like many drivers, I've had custoners increase their tips after delivery. So have customers rescinded tips on you? I'm guessing, yes. Myself, never!


----------



## Benjamin M

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> How so, especially with upfront tipping? In fact, like many drivers, I've had custoners increase their tips after delivery. So have customers rescinded tips on you? I'm guessing, yes. Myself, never!


Well, in this case (with a decent upfront tip), that tip was greatly decreased - and almost eliminated. 

The quoted post or yours - you are not told that it is a "priority" delivery because Uber expects you to deliver on one platform at a time and you will not receive another ping. And it's only available to the customer (at a premium) based on driver availability. 

My driver's tip would have paid the same or better than the McDonald's order she took on another platform. 

But this is an old thread and we're beating a dead horse.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

fiddleton said:


> Almost a guarantee you're cheating yourself out of tips.





Benjamin M said:


> a dead horse.


@SHalester


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint

I run Uber, Dash and Hub all at once and only double dipped once and felt it was wrong as hell…

Whomever give me a ping first is the one I do the delivery with ( if the pay is high enough ) and I turn off Hub and Uber and pause Dash when I am ping by one of them.

I get a lot of double orders from Uber and Dash and I make sure I communicate with my he customers letting them know when I have left the restaurant and arrived but again I stay away from double dipping…


----------



## Beninmankato

How can you be certain that the McDonalds was not also a Priority order? Uber sometimes offers these stacked orders and there isn't anything a driver can do about it. Happened to me once too on a good tip, Frustrating, but I couldn't pin it on the driver necessarily.


----------



## Helpmehome

TheDoc said:


> Study after study shows under $10/hr. So do interviews with drivers.
> Gross not nett. Big difference.
> If all you're thinking is gross, every uber driver pulls 6 figures.


You, kind sir, have absolutely no idea what you are talking about. Certainly not in my market. Or most markets. If this were true then this forum would not exist.


----------



## ntcindetroit

We need a super app that can arbitrate multi-platform. I just started dual-app and I can see the benefit of doing it. But, w/o super app, it's more art, luck than science.


----------



## Amos69

Mystro was the interface app I used to use.


Never mind, this is delivery.


----------



## guano

Benjamin M said:


> I rarely treat myself to some delicious grub ordered through Eats but I decided to tonight, sushi. As always, I selected Priority and tipped well up front.
> 
> Tonight was my first time giving a thumbs down and adjusting a $5 tip to $1. Why?
> 
> Paid for priority, watched as my driver then went to McDonald's to the north of the restaurant, waited, and then went even further north to drop that order off. All the while, watching the map recalculate and the delivery estimate increase.
> 
> I confronted her, was civil and asked if she delivered a McDonald's order. She said yes. I pointed out that mine was a Priority order and asked if she delivered for another platform, "no".
> 
> App glitch? Maybe, but I doubt it.
> 
> Folks, remember that the customer is watching. Double dipping may seem like a good idea on the surface, but she probably lost about the same amount as that delivery in my tip and gained a thumbs down.
> 
> Just deliver food quickly, no games, and please use a damn delivery bag. It's not rocket science.


the driver doesn't decide who gets the food first, matter of fact she didn't even know your address until she delivered the other order so basically you were a dick...


----------



## SHalester

methinks you didn't read the thread carefully.....


----------



## ntcindetroit

After going through this thread, I have an opportunity tonight to see doubledipping by the platform operator, not the driver.

Here is what driver get screamed by the 2nd food orderer








The first order was dropped off at an gated property, that requires a gate code and building code to get into the right building, and then go to the right story looking for the right apartment door. It wasn't easy as one does not know if one's car will be get towed or ticketed. and the message comes in without people identify themselves just asking "_*What's going on with my order*_?"


----------



## Benjamin M

guano said:


> the driver doesn't decide who gets the food first, matter of fact she didn't even know your address until she delivered the other order so basically you were a dick...


Yeah read the thread a bit more carefully.


----------



## Benjamin M

Happened again today. At least TWO stops outside of Uber. 86% rating for *89* deliveries. 

Would have been a five minute delivery from the McDonald's up the street, $4 tip. But nope, he chose no tip, thumbs down, and a chat with Uber support this time around. Also driving different vehicle. 

I can't wrap my head around how anyone could be so stupid to think that this is a good idea. Impressive rating for being new, though! 😂


----------



## Helpmehome

Benjamin M said:


> Happened again today. At least TWO stops outside of Uber. 86% rating for *89* deliveries.
> 
> Would have been a five minute delivery from the McDonald's up the street, $4 tip. But nope, he chose no tip, thumbs down, and a chat with Uber support this time around. Also driving different vehicle.
> 
> I can't wrap my head around how anyone could be so stupid to think that this is a good idea. Impressive rating for being new, though! 😂


He was deactivate for no reason!


----------



## Benjamin M

Helpmehome said:


> He was deactivate for no reason!


I didn't say he was deactivated. But clearly people, myself included, have been annoyed by this.

Someone posted a while back about being deactivated and wondering why, their rating was around 87.

Just deliver on one platform at a time, people. It ain't worth losing a tip and being down rated. At least not in this area.


----------



## ColonyMark

So if I’m not on a priority order would it be OK to stop at a gas station to take a dump on the way to a delivery?


----------



## Benjamin M

ColonyMark said:


> So if I’m not on a priority order would it be OK to stop at a gas station to take a dump on the way to a delivery?


This time it was not priority. Uber confirmed that he was not assigned to another delivery. 

And I have stopped for fuel - quickly. If I had a poop emergency, I'd do that too. 

What I would NOT do is pick up one or two other orders on a separate platform and deliver a cold burger and fries that had a decent upfront tip and a trip duration of less than fifteen minutes. 

85% now with about as many Eats deliveries. No love lost for drivers like this.


----------



## rideshareapphero

You reported him for driving a different vehicle? Why does that bother you? As long as your food gets delivered who cares, that's pretty low from you.


----------



## Helpmehome

Benjamin M said:


> I didn't say he was deactivated. But clearly people, myself included, have been annoyed by this.
> 
> Someone posted a while back about being deactivated and wondering why, their rating was around 87.
> 
> Just deliver on one platform at a time, people. It ain't worth losing a tip and being down rated. At least not in this area.


He will be. Soon. And then he will register here and start a thread about it.


----------



## Benjamin M

Ordered again today. About the same number of deliveries I have done (around a thousand), 99% rating. Straight from the restaurant to me, food was piping hot, and she followed directions perfectly. 

I increased my tip. Easy.


----------



## Taxi2Uber

Benjamin M said:


> Would have been a five minute delivery from the McDonald's up the street, $4 tip. But nope, he chose no tip, thumbs down, and a chat with Uber support this time around. Also driving different vehicle.


Maybe his other vehicle had bald tires and bad brakes.


----------



## Benjamin M

Taxi2Uber said:


> Maybe his other vehicle had bald tires and bad brakes.


I'm genuinely sorry that you are in such a bad place in life that you must continue to degrade people on a website - over absolutely anything. 

Or, maybe you do it for the lulz. If so, cool. But I don't think that's the case.


----------



## rideshareapphero

Taxi2Uber said:


> Maybe his other vehicle had bald tires and bad brakes.


Exactly, about two months ago I was about to start my day, I had scheduled blocks with grubhub, when I tried to start my car it wouldn't start, it was cranking but not starting, diagnosis: broken down fuel pump, my mechanic was not available until the next day, I borrowed my dad's car for the day, I had an ue order, the customer was outside waiting for me and told me he was looking for a gray car since my dad's car is red he didn't know it was me, told him sorry my car broke down I'm using my dad's car just for today, customer couldn't care any less, never had any bad reports that day, next day I had my car up and running again.


----------



## Taxi2Uber

rideshareapphero said:


> told him sorry my car broke down I'm using my dad's car just for today, customer couldn't care any less, never had any bad reports that day, next day I had my car up and running again.


Nice. Thank goodness you didn't deliver to someone like @Benjamin M (aka Karen M) who would gladly report you and turn your life upside down over the small stuff.
The pandemic has empowered people to become extreme judgmental finger pointers.


----------



## jjminor82

Benjamin M said:


> I've only ordered through UE and DD, never scheduled.
> 
> We've actually had a shortage of delivery drivers lately, I was thrilled to see that my order was picked up by a 98% driver (since October and 420 deliveries, so not really spectacular overall) and I was going to increase my tip as I usually do - typically from 20% to 30% if they aren't awful.
> 
> But nope, watched my food take a detour way in the wrong direction.


With Doordash I have found that the customers aren’t able to tell when I have a double DD order. I asked one customer whether the app notified them that I would be delivering to the first customer and then to them but they had no idea that I was on a double order. Oh well.

I have sometimes sent a message to the second customer that I have a double order however I have kind of given up on that because the message system on Doordash works about half of the time on my iPhone 8 and iPhone 11. I always had more confidence in the GrubHub system that I was actually messaging who I thought I was messaging.


----------



## ColonyMark

Benjamin M said:


> This time it was not priority. Uber confirmed that he was not assigned to another delivery.
> 
> And I have stopped for fuel - quickly. If I had a poop emergency, I'd do that too.
> 
> What I would NOT do is pick up one or two other orders on a separate platform and deliver a cold burger and fries that had a decent upfront tip and a trip duration of less than fifteen minutes.
> 
> 85% now with about as many Eats deliveries. No love lost for drivers like this.


I understand. I was just trying to be funny with the take a dump comment.


----------



## Benjamin M

Taxi2Uber said:


> Nice. Thank goodness you didn't deliver to someone like @Benjamin M (aka Karen M) who would gladly report you and turn your life upside down over the small stuff.
> The pandemic has empowered people to become extreme judgmental finger pointers.


Hmm, it's interesting that I was just informed that car has a new set of tires. And I'm still employed - in fact I was asked for availability tonight. 

The pandemic has not changed me at all. But I think a good amount of Americans think it is acceptable to bully everyone, cut corners, and provide the absolute minimum level of performance at work. 

Again, I hope you act like this for the lulz.


----------



## Benjamin M

rideshareapphero said:


> Exactly, about two months ago I was about to start my day, I had scheduled blocks with grubhub, when I tried to start my car it wouldn't start, it was cranking but not starting, diagnosis: broken down fuel pump, my mechanic was not available until the next day, I borrowed my dad's car for the day, I had an ue order, the customer was outside waiting for me and told me he was looking for a gray car since my dad's car is red he didn't know it was me, told him sorry my car broke down I'm using my dad's car just for today, customer couldn't care any less, never had any bad reports that day, next day I had my car up and running again.


You'll have to reference my thread in Advice for the context to that jab.


----------



## Philly heretic

Benjamin M said:


> I rarely treat myself to some delicious grub ordered through Eats but I decided to tonight, sushi. As always, I selected Priority and tipped well up front.
> 
> Tonight was my first time giving a thumbs down and adjusting a $5 tip to $1. Why?
> 
> Paid for priority, watched as my driver then went to McDonald's to the north of the restaurant, waited, and then went even further north to drop that order off. All the while, watching the map recalculate and the delivery estimate increase.
> 
> I confronted her, was civil and asked if she delivered a McDonald's order. She said yes. I pointed out that mine was a Priority order and asked if she delivered for another platform, "no".
> 
> App glitch? Maybe, but I doubt it.
> 
> Folks, remember that the customer is watching. Double dipping may seem like a good idea on the surface, but she probably lost about the same amount as that delivery in my tip and gained a thumbs down.
> 
> Just deliver food quickly, no games, and please use a damn delivery bag. It's not rocket science.


sorry for your bad experience, but its the apps fault for paying a low amount to drivers causing them to double dip...

none of us actually count on the expected tip... 

the thumbs down is meaning less because there is a shortage of drivers for delivery drivers due to high turn over... you just screwed yourself by having one less driver... please keep thumbing down until there are no drivers left in your area...

don't forget drivers thumbs down does the same thing against you...

double dippers are the steady drivers... your experience with future orders will fluctuate greatly ( become more $$$)

thanks to adding to the negative feedback cycle... enjoy 😋


----------



## Benjamin M

Philly heretic said:


> sorry for your bad experience, but its the apps fault for paying a low amount to drivers causing them to double dip...
> 
> none of us actually count on the expected tip...
> 
> the thumbs down is meaning less because there is a shortage of drivers for delivery drivers due to high turn over... you just screwed yourself by having one less driver... please keep thumbing down until there are no drivers left in your area...
> 
> don't forget drivers thumbs down does the same thing against you...
> 
> double dippers are the steady drivers... your experience with future orders will fluctuate greatly ( become more $$$)
> 
> thanks to adding to the negative feedback cycle... enjoy 😋


I've done about a thousand deliveries, 100% rating, and tips are often increased. 

Uber tells me how long a delivery will take and the payout with a tip. If that is not profitable, I decline. 

The shortage of drivers here, especially with Eats, is good for those that drive. Cherry picking. And demand is high. 

Thinking that it is a good idea to "game the system" right now in this market is a really dumb move. These drivers are losing tips and getting down rated to deactivation. 

Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.


----------



## Judge and Jury

Benjamin M said:


> I've done about a thousand deliveries, 100% rating, and tips are often increased.
> 
> Uber tells me how long a delivery will take and the payout with a tip. If that is not profitable, I decline.
> 
> The shortage of drivers here, especially with Eats, is good for those that drive. Cherry picking. And demand is high.
> 
> Thinking that it is a good idea to "game the system" right now in this market is a really dumb move. These drivers are losing tips and getting down rated to deactivation.
> 
> Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.


New driver, living in her car, trying to become profitable.

Good for you to remove her tip and berate her.

Guessing you were a newbie once upon a time.

Yet you seem to still have the rookie mindset.


----------



## Benjamin M

Judge and Jury said:


> New driver, living in her car, trying to become profitable.
> 
> Good for you to remove her tip and berate her.
> 
> Guessing you were a newbie once upon a time.
> 
> Yet you seem to still have the rookie mindset.


Who's living in their car?? 

I have been a noob many times over, including last week. I have always given every job 100%. I never did sketchy shit. 

It's sad that people defend this type of behavior. This is a service industry, especially delivery - tips are a big part of that. And customers vote with their thumb. 

Provide excellent service and you will be rewarded. Don't and you may be deactivated. Hate the job? Delete the app. Resolved!


----------



## Judge and Jury

Benjamin M said:


> Who's living in their car??
> 
> I have been a noob many times over, including last week. I have always given every job 100%. I never did sketchy shit.
> 
> It's sad that people defend this type of behavior. This is a service industry, especially delivery - tips are a big part of that. And customers vote with their thumb.
> 
> Provide excellent service and you will be rewarded. Don't and you may be deactivated. Hate the job? Delete the app. Resolved!


Yep.

Tips are three quarters of my gross income, (plus the free money from prop 22 in CA.)

I was new once, didn't have a clue.

How did your first week go? Any incidents?

Are you an ant or a cherry picker?


----------



## Judge and Jury

Benjamin M said:


> I rarely treat myself to some delicious grub ordered through Eats but I decided to tonight, sushi. As always, I selected Priority and tipped well up front.
> 
> Tonight was my first time giving a thumbs down and adjusting a $5 tip to $1. Why?
> 
> Paid for priority, watched as my driver then went to McDonald's to the north of the restaurant, waited, and then went even further north to drop that order off. All the while, watching the map recalculate and the delivery estimate increase.
> 
> I confronted her, was civil and asked if she delivered a McDonald's order. She said yes. I pointed out that mine was a Priority order and asked if she delivered for another platform, "no".
> 
> App glitch? Maybe, but I doubt it.
> 
> Folks, remember that the customer is watching. Double dipping may seem like a good idea on the surface, but she probably lost about the same amount as that delivery in my tip and gained a thumbs down.
> 
> Just deliver food quickly, no games, and please use a damn delivery bag. It's not rocket science.


Five dollar tip?

For sushi?

No wonder you got a driver that doesn't have a clue.


----------



## Benjamin M

Judge and Jury said:


> Yep.
> 
> Tips are three quarters of my gross income, (plus the free money from prop 22 in CA.)
> 
> I was new once, didn't have a clue.
> 
> How did your first week go? Any incidents?
> 
> Are you an ant or a cherry picker?


First months doing Eats were awesome. Tips were fantastic. I have had one thumbs down in over a thousand deleries - and that was from some random restaurant. 

Probably the one that failed to notify me that the customer had canceled the order and then became upset with me. I received an apology from their regional manager. 

I purchased two delivery bags and made sure that food way delivered quickly and piping hot. I notified customers if there was any problem. 

So, that's my experience doing delivery. I know, I'm a noob. I put genuine care into every single delivery. I treated customers the way that I would want to be treated. 

But, please, by all means - tell me how I have messed up. Justify losing tips and having your rating go down the drain. I'm all ears. 😂


----------



## Judge and Jury

Benjamin M said:


> First months doing Eats were awesome. Tips were fantastic. I have had one thumbs down in over a thousand deleries - and that was from some random restaurant.
> 
> Probably the one that failed to notify me that the customer had canceled the order and then became upset with me. I received an apology from their regional manager.
> 
> I purchased two delivery bags and made sure that food way delivered quickly and piping hot. I notified customers if there was any problem.
> 
> So, that's my experience doing delivery. I know, I'm a noob. I put genuine care into every single delivery. I treated customers the way that I would want to be treated.
> 
> But, please, by all means - tell me how I have messed up. Justify losing tips and having your rating go down the drain. I'm all ears. 😂


So.

A newbie is learning the ropes and you berate her?

Stacked orders are a major part of the game.

You paid $1.50 for priority with a five dollar tip on a sushi order?

It's a wonder anyone accepted your order at all.


----------



## Benjamin M

Judge and Jury said:


> So.
> 
> A newbie is learning the ropes and you berate her?
> 
> Stacked orders are a major part of the game.
> 
> You paid $1.50 for priority with a five dollar tip on a sushi order?
> 
> It's a wonder anyone accepted your order at all.


She knew what she was doing, as did the last driver to do the same. And I think you know that is a bad practice but just like to argue.


----------



## Judge and Jury

Benjamin M said:


> She knew what she was doing, as did the last driver to do the same. And I think you know that is a bad practice but just like to argue.


Karen?


----------



## imdrivinglmao

He's down rating drivers, taking away tips and reporting them, why because uber let's him watch where the driver is going, can't imagine how he feels when he orders delivery by phone and can't watch the driver like a hawk or what type of car he's driving, drivers know his name, what he looks like and based on his posted ue receipts drivers have an idea where he lives, last time I checked the stats of this post it was like 3k views that's lot of drivers, next time he orders ue he might get an extra sauce of body fluids and that sauce won't be on the side, remember the old saying don't mess with people that handle your food.


----------



## Amos69

imdrivinglmao said:


> He's down rating drivers, taking away tips and reporting them, why because uber let's him watch where the driver is going, can't imagine how he feels when he orders delivery by phone and can't watch the driver like a hawk or what type of car he's driving, drivers know his name, what he looks like and based on his posted ue receipts drivers have an idea where he lives, last time I checked the stats of this post it was like 3k views that's lot of drivers, next time he orders ue he might get and extra sauce of body fluids, remember the old saying don't mess with people that handle your food.













Welcome back!


----------



## HonoluluHoku

Judge and Jury said:


> You paid $1.50 for priority with a five dollar tip on a sushi order?
> 
> It's a wonder anyone accepted your order at all.


What is this obsession you have with sushi? What f***ing difference does it make what’s in the bag? Is sushi considered exotic where you live? Do you live in 1970? 

Sushi orders are not inherently more expensive than burger orders. If you’re going to declare yourself to be both judge and jury, you’d better start informing yourself better before you make these ridiculous rulings. 

As for the driver, she (like everyone else) should refuse any order that isn’t worth her while. I mean, duh. And she was fine with the $5. Her decision. That should be the end of any discussion on that subject.



> Karen?


Sooo original.


----------



## ntcindetroit

I thought Sushi most served cold, what the purpose of touting keep food piping hot?

Do customers owe allegiance to the gig servers? 

There is no law prohibiting delivery driver-sharing, not mention rider-sharing or pool. Law(s) has/have been changed, appealed or out-lawed. Double dipping is looking questionable ethics issues for high paying professional jobs, not a tip eccentric server-sharing.


----------



## Philly heretic

Benjamin M said:


> I've done about a thousand deliveries, 100% rating, and tips are often increased.
> 
> Uber tells me how long a delivery will take and the payout with a tip. If that is not profitable, I decline.
> 
> The shortage of drivers here, especially with Eats, is good for those that drive. Cherry picking. And demand is high.
> 
> Thinking that it is a good idea to "game the system" right now in this market is a really dumb move. These drivers are losing tips and getting down rated to deactivation.
> 
> Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.


thanks for showing us your true colors... gig bot promoter....

fellow ants.... this site is loaded with these manipulators ( gig marketing department) don't fall for this bs...


----------



## Benjamin M

Philly heretic said:


> thanks for showing us your true colors... gig bot promoter....
> 
> fellow ants.... this site is loaded with these manipulators ( gig marketing department) don't fall for this bs...


I have absolutely no idea what you are rambling on about. 

You have been a member here for about a year, me a little while longer. And I just started a job.


----------



## Philly heretic

Benjamin M said:


> I have absolutely no idea what you are rambling on about.
> 
> You have been a member here for about a year, me a little while longer. And I just started a job.


talk about rambling... you quoted me with a rant that has nothing to do with my response to the original post...

that makes you a promoter...
i don't give a shit you've been here for how long... learn how to read and comprehend the English language... promoter


----------



## Benjamin M

Aye. Thanks to our lovely new site upgrades, apparently I missed a few posts. No worries, I have time tomorrow. 

I ordered probably my seventh delivery in total this morning, and this time Doordash. The driver got lost because their app sucks. She cleared her first delivery, went straight to the restaurant, and came straight here. 

Tip increased, mainly because of her having to deal with GPS that would have put her in the pool. 

More later.


----------



## Benjamin M

Actually, not more later. We've reached the end of life cycle for threads around these parts. And apparently socks 🧦 are an issue. 

Final thoughts. 

Give it the minimal effort, keeping your hungry customers waiting as you drive around collecting other orders for another platform, do not be surprised if you lose tips and are rated into deactivation. 

If you went to a restaurant, ordered food, and your server and kitchen staff all went to another restaurant for twenty minutes, eventually bringing a cold and soggy meal to you - would you tip? Would you complain? 

Do your best in whatever job you choose, especially delivering food, and you will be rewarded. We're the modern servers. Many of us, myself included, respect that fact. Our ratings and tips reflect our level of service. 

Buy a delivery bag on Amazon, do one delivery at a time (stacked is fine, *on the same platform*), communicate with the customer if you have problems, and treat them as you would want to be treated. 

Simple.


----------



## ntcindetroit

Benjamin M said:


> Actually, not more later. We've reached the end of life cycle for threads around these parts. And apparently socks 🧦 are an issue.
> 
> Final thoughts.
> 
> Give it the minimal effort, keeping your hungry customers waiting as you drive around collecting other orders for another platform, do not be surprised if you lose tips and are rated into deactivation.
> 
> If you went to a restaurant, ordered food, and your server and kitchen staff all went to another restaurant for twenty minutes, eventually bringing a cold and soggy meal to you - would you tip? Would you complain?
> 
> Do your best in whatever job you choose, especially delivering food, and you will be rewarded. We're the modern servers. Many of us, myself included, respect that fact. Our ratings and tips reflect our level of service.
> 
> Buy a delivery bag on Amazon, do one delivery at a time (stacked is fine, *on the same platform*), communicate with the customer if you have problems, and treat them as you would want to be treated.
> 
> Simple.


One has no need to spent one's hard earned tips to buy a bag on Amazon. I did not know this until everywhere I went to pick up food, stores are offering bags to drivers that have no bag(s) but need one to do the job better.

I used to think America is doomed if all new ipo's are Uber or Lyft alike, but I found some hope now. There are people that do know how to run a service business besides Uber and Lyft.


----------



## guano

Benjamin M said:


> Yeah read the thread a bit more carefully.


maybe you should pick up your own food since you are so perfect...


----------



## SHalester

Judge and Jury said:


> plus the free money from prop 22 in CA.


doesn't one need to be under a 100 IQ to trigger the floor guarantee in Prop 22?


----------



## Judge and Jury

SHalester said:


> doesn't one need to be under a 100 IQ to trigger the floor guarantee in Prop 22?


Not with delivery, it seems.

Low base with high tips also equals prop. 22 payments.


----------



## Judge and Jury

HonoluluHoku said:


> What is this obsession you have with sushi? What f***ing difference does it make what’s in the bag? Is sushi considered exotic where you live? Do you live in 1970?
> 
> Sushi orders are not inherently more expensive than burger orders. If you’re going to declare yourself to be both judge and jury, you’d better start informing yourself better before you make these ridiculous rulings.
> 
> As for the driver, she (like everyone else) should refuse any order that isn’t worth her while. I mean, duh. And she was fine with the $5. Her decision. That should be the end of any discussion on that subject.
> 
> 
> Sooo original.


Certain apps recommend tips based on order amount.

Some sushi places are cheap and others charge an arm and a leg.

Best to pick up big orders from expensive restaurants.

Takes experience to realize this.

Driver was probably new. Has to learn from experience.


----------



## Benjamin M

Judge and Jury said:


> Certain apps recommend tips based on order amount.
> 
> Some sushi places are cheap and others charge an arm and a leg.
> 
> Best to pick up big orders from expensive restaurants.
> 
> Takes experience to realize this.
> 
> Driver was probably new. Has to learn from experience.


I tip based on performance. Ya know, the whole standard of tipping. And if I provide poor service, I expect a low tip or none at all. 

Orrrrr we could just increase pay for food delivery drivers and wait staff, but I don't think any of us will see that in our lifetime.


----------



## The Jax

Honestly, it is customers like you that I truly hate with a passion. There is nothing wrong with using the technology as a customer to see what you might be looking at with an ETA but to obsessively watch your driver make every left and right turn and try to contemplate why they did this or that and wonder where they are going is borderline a mental health crisis.

You ordered food and paid a fee to Uber or the delivery service, not the driver. The driver does not work for the customer. They are an independent contractor of the delivery service. Their job is to be dispatched, accept dispatches they feel are financially beneficial, pickup the order, and deliver the order to you. That is it. You have zero right as a customer to dictate what route a driver needs to take and no leg to stand when confronting a driver about their route when they deliver. Period.

I do not care if you paid for priority. I do not care if you are friends with the CEO of the delivery service you are using. "Independent contractors". Independent. If you want someone to go pick up your food the way you want it, put an ad in your local Craigslist for "personal food delivery driver on call" and find an Uber or DoorDash or whatever driver who you can HIRE as an employee, pay them with a paycheck, and take the taxes out. Then you can just call them up and say, "Hey I want food from this restaurant, are you available?" and if so, tell them to turn on a tracker app you gave them pay them hourly when they go to pick up the food, and yell at them and wag the finger all you want about how long they are taking and what route.

And to reduce someone's tip who is out there paying for their own fuel, insurance, and car maintenance?? I am usually the most friendly and level headed person in this forum but honestly, you should burn in hell for even considering that. Your post has made me so angry. You are a selfish controlling person, plain and simple.


----------



## rideshareapphero

SHalester said:


> I see you are hung up about that. The algo would not send them another request until they had completed the order, right?


I've been doing ue since 2018 and when it's really busy there have been times where I've gotten pinged after having picked up an order and after having started it and driving towards it and when I accept it then they redirect me to another restaurant while I have another order with me so no we don't know about this priority thing.


----------



## SHalester

rideshareapphero said:


> so no we don't know about this priority thing.


,,,,THAT is the entire point of this thread: priority mode. Right?


----------



## SHalester

Judge and Jury said:


> Not with delivery, it seems.


idk about that. must be market related. My wife does DD a few hours a day and isn't even CLOSE to the floor.


----------



## rideshareapphero

SHalester said:


> ,,,,THAT is the entire point of this thread: priority mode. Right?


Looks like that's the only thing you read about my comment.


----------



## Diamondraider

The Jax said:


> Honestly, it is customers like you that I truly hate with a passion. There is nothing wrong with using the technology as a customer to see what you might be looking at with an ETA but to obsessively watch your driver make every left and right turn and try to contemplate why they did this or that and wonder where they are going is borderline a mental health crisis.
> 
> You ordered food and paid a fee to Uber or the delivery service, not the driver. The driver does not work for the customer. They are an independent contractor of the delivery service. Their job is to be dispatched, accept dispatches they feel are financially beneficial, pickup the order, and deliver the order to you. That is it. You have zero right as a customer to dictate what route a driver needs to take and no leg to stand when confronting a driver about their route when they deliver. Period.
> 
> I do not care if you paid for priority. I do not care if you are friends with the CEO of the delivery service you are using. "Independent contractors". Independent. If you want someone to go pick up your food the way you want it, put an ad in your local Craigslist for "personal food delivery driver on call" and find an Uber or DoorDash or whatever driver who you can HIRE as an employee, pay them with a paycheck, and take the taxes out. Then you can just call them up and say, "Hey I want food from this restaurant, are you available?" and if so, tell them to turn on a tracker app you gave them pay them hourly when they go to pick up the food, and yell at them and wag the finger all you want about how long they are taking and what route.
> 
> And to reduce someone's tip who is out there paying for their own fuel, insurance, and car maintenance?? I am usually the most friendly and level headed person in this forum but honestly, you should burn in hell for even considering that. Your post has made me so angry. You are a selfish controlling person, plain and simple.


Tip is also called gratuity...a form of gratitude. I find your tirade to be a poor argument and not worthy of a gratuity. 
poppa always said “take the long route, you’ll take in the chute”

I believe a driver agrees to follow a TOS and the customer is told of those expectations. It sucks, but don’t f*ck with people’s food.


----------



## SHalester

rideshareapphero said:


> Looks like that's the only thing you read about my comment.


for tone, balance and accuracy it was the most important part of your misunderstanding of the entire thread focus. Or I should say the beginning focus a few pages ago.

Catch up.


----------



## rideshareapphero

SHalester said:


> for tone, balance and accuracy it was the most important part of your misunderstanding of the entire thread focus. Or I should say the beginning focus a few pages ago.
> 
> Catch up.


Show me the word "priority" in the order request so I can happily reject your $1.50 "priority", until then it's a guessing game.


----------



## SHalester

rideshareapphero said:


> Show me the word "priority" in the order request


oh, I can't as that option is not in my market. I'm sure the OP can, tho. @Benjamin M '

and knowing what I know about drivers and running multi apps even if available I would not select it. So there's that.


----------



## Benjamin M

SHalester said:


> oh, I can't as that option is not in my market. I'm sure the OP can, tho. @Benjamin M '
> 
> and knowing what I know about drivers and running multi apps even if available I would not select it. So there's that.


I have said it numerous times. Each delivery company expects that you only accept an order for one at a time. 

For example, I used to run Lyft and Uber together - when I accepted a ping on one, I went offline on the other. Would you pick up a pax on Lyft, drive them to pick up a pax on Uber, and finally drop off the first pax? No. It's the same thing. 

You are not "told" that the customer paid extra for Priority. But you will not get any other order pings until you have completed that trip.


----------



## Judge and Jury

SHalester said:


> idk about that. must be market related. My wife does DD a few hours a day and isn't even CLOSE to the floor.


I deliver in a blessed, massive market: LA and Orange counties.

Is she getting a lot of high base offers with low mileage? This might explain the lack of supplemental pay.


----------



## SHalester

Benjamin M said:


> You are not "told" that the customer paid extra for Priority. But you will not get any other order pings until you have completed that trip.


got it. BUT the gigs know for certain drivers are doing multi apps and don't really go offline with either when on a trip/delivery. 

And because of, if I fell down and hit my head, and decided to order using UE, I'd not pay more for that option knowing what happens. 

anyway, that was more for the other poster. My market doesn't have it, so I have no idea how it was/is presented. But now I know it ain't at all. That makes sense, tho. If the driver saw it and knew it cost extra they would come here and whine they didn't get a 'piece' of it. <sigh>


----------



## neodriver

Another customer who gets priority delivery, no other app orders stood in my way to deliver their food, I lol @ those $1.00 priority orders omw to the bank.


----------



## josedeleon19

Benjamin M said:


> I have said it numerous times. Each delivery company expects that you only accept an order for one at a time.
> 
> For example, I used to run Lyft and Uber together - when I accepted a ping on one, I went offline on the other. Would you pick up a pax on Lyft, drive them to pick up a pax on Uber, and finally drop off the first pax? No. It's the same thing.
> 
> You are not "told" that the customer paid extra for Priority. But you will not get any other order pings until you have completed that trip.


The key word here is "expects", since we're IC these companies can't make us do certain things especially uber since they don't tell us what the pick up time is and what the drop off time is therefore leaving it to us at our own discretion, since we don't know any of this info we can do whatever we want but we don't do it for the sake of the customer, you the customer gets an eta but we the drivers don't? That's unfair, also please go to the TOS and highlight the line where it says we can't double dip since we don't have any details on the delivery info and we're IC. You're also comparing rideshare and delivery? How can a driver pick up 2 customers on different platforms when we don't know where they're going or how many people they are, any driver knows that's an instant deactivation and simply put it can't be done and even noobs know it.


----------



## Benjamin M

neodriver said:


> Another customer who gets priority delivery, no other app orders stood in my way to deliver their food, I lol @ those $1.00 priority orders omw to the bank.
> 
> View attachment 600335


Yeah I don't follow, at all. 

Do you understand what Priority means? Are you delivering food on more than one platform simultaneously? 

Requesting Priority on Uber Eats has absolutely nothing to do with tips. 

Unless you piss of the customer as they watch you go to multiple restaurants, watching the wait time increase and knowing, with your rating, that your food is going to be cold and mushy and you could care less about actually being professional in any way. 

Oh, wait, that was my standard McDonald's order a few days ago with what would have been at least a $4 tip for a total of ten or so minutes for the driver - which went to zero! 😂 

I stopped doing Eats because tips went down. If I had a ping like that order, ESPECIALLY someone actually tipping for McDonald's (fast food pings went to $2.50), I would have been all over that! 

Low miles, straight shot down the road. Food in the insulated bag, follow the instructions, deliver, on to the next one. 

It's SO SIMPLE to grasp. 

One platform at a time (stacked orders on that ONE platform is ABSOLUTELY fine - the customer knows what is going on).


----------



## neodriver

Benjamin M said:


> Yeah I don't follow, at all.
> 
> Do you understand what Priority means? Are you delivering food on more than one platform simultaneously?
> 
> Requesting Priority on Uber Eats has absolutely nothing to do with tips.
> 
> Unless you piss of the customer as they watch you go to multiple restaurants, watching the wait time increase and knowing, with your rating, that your food is going to be cold and mushy and you could care less about actually being professional in any way.
> 
> Oh, wait, that was my standard McDonald's order a few days ago with what would have been at least a $4 tip for a total of ten or so minutes for the driver - which went to zero! 😂
> 
> I stopped doing Eats because tips went down. If I had a ping like that order, ESPECIALLY someone actually tipping for McDonald's (fast food pings went to $2.50), I would have been all over that!
> 
> Low miles, straight shot down the road. Food in the insulated bag, follow the instructions, deliver, on to the next one.
> 
> It's SO SIMPLE to grasp.
> 
> One platform at a time (stacked orders on that ONE platform is ABSOLUTELY fine - the customer knows what is going on).


I do understand priority, the customer paid for it and he got it 😅, well deserved! They're not *****ing about it on some random forum because they paid $1.00 "priority" and didn't get their food on time 😅.


----------



## Taxi2Uber

Benjamin M said:


> Would you pick up a pax on Lyft, drive them to pick up a pax on Uber, and finally drop off the first pax?


I've acecpted an Uber ping while still dropping off a Lyft rider.
Drove past the Uber pickup to drop off the Lyft driver and backtracked to pickup the Uber rider.
Of course, if it was you, staring at your phone waiting/hoping for the slightest error and an excuse to not tip, you would be outraged having to wait 3 additional minutes, yet would be perfectly happy if the next closest driver was 10 minutes away and drove straight to you.

And if the rider would ask me if I was driving another platform, I might lie also, since it's none of their business.
"There was an accident"
"There was construction detour"
"Oops. I passed it. My bad"
You are given an estimated time..._estimated_.

Funny how you, like a spoiled kid, describe your food as "piping hot" when you get your way, and when you don't it's "ice cold" only minutes later. LOL Poor wittle Benji.


And BTW, nobody eats sushi because they actually like it.
They do it only to seem cool and enjoy telling people they order it.


----------



## ntcindetroit

No Double Dipping(not double tipping) is needed if Independent contractors are not motivated to seek maximizing their income with limited resources. Until then, capitalism should prevail in this land of free.


----------



## VanGuy

_Tron_ said:


> I was watching a porno when I read this.
> 
> Kinda ruined it for me.
> 
> Thanks. Ben.


I've always said he couldn't do anything right by UP.

Ben cures cancer.

UP members complain about the losses Big Pharma will take.


----------



## Benjamin M

VanGuy said:


> I've always said he couldn't do anything right by UP.
> 
> Ben cures cancer.
> 
> UP members complain about the losses Big Pharma will take.


Ben is happy to have a "real job" now. And I suggest anyone trolling or delaying tipping customers to go out and find one if they're that desperate. 

Resume, suit, on time for the interview, INSTANT hire - even for "un employable" RS drivers. Same gig, higher pay, driving fancy cars for nice people. 

Meanwhile, I've guided four Eats / DD drivers to the correct address in this messed up complex in as many days so they avoid losing a tip and so they can get to their next ping.


----------



## Judge and Jury

Benjamin M said:


> Ben is happy to have a "real job" now. And I suggest anyone trolling or delaying tipping customers to go out and find one if they're that desperate.
> 
> Resume, suit, on time for the interview, INSTANT hire - even for "un employable" RS drivers. Same gig, higher pay, driving fancy cars for nice people.
> 
> Meanwhile, I've guided four Eats / DD drivers to the correct address in this messed up complex in as many days so they avoid losing a tip and so they can get to their next ping.


Cool.

Whenever I see complicated instructions to find an obscure apartment in a huge complex, I decline or unassign the offer.

Not worth a five dollar tip. Especially if you gonna tip bait.


----------



## Benjamin M

Judge and Jury said:


> Cool.
> 
> Whenever I see complicated instructions to find an obscure apartment in a huge complex, I decline or unassign the offer.
> 
> Not worth a five dollar tip. Especially if you gonna tip bait.


Cool. So you'd be like one driver that just decided to leave an enormous order sitting on the sidewalk (hell, at least eat it yourself) and walk away. 

Tip bait? Please. I tip increase if you do well, as is fair. And that has been the majority of deliveries since I started this thread and as I have more money for delivery. 

And my instructions are on point. Doordash sucks, both in the fact that it puts my address in the middle of the pool and the messages are not always noticeable. Ran out in my pajamas to help my driver find me. 

Eats? 98% of the time now, perfectly followed instructions and early delivery. Up tipped.


----------



## Judge and Jury

Benjamin M said:


> Cool. So you'd be like one driver that just decided to leave an enormous order sitting on the sidewalk (hell, at least eat it yourself) and walk away.
> 
> Tip bait? Please. I tip increase if you do well, as is fair. And that has been the majority of deliveries since I started this thread and as I have more money for delivery.
> 
> And my instructions are on point. Doordash sucks, both in the fact that it puts my address in the middle of the pool and the messages are not always noticeable. Ran out in my pajamas to help my driver find me.
> 
> Eats? 98% of the time now, perfectly followed instructions and early delivery. Up tipped.


Nope.

I decline or unassign the offer.

Never gonna deal with your five dollar tip to deliver to a customer that seems to have problems getting their delivery.

The more complicated the delivery instructions, the less likely I am to accept the offer.

Especially for a five dollar tip.

First, you stated it was a small order and now you are stating it is a huge order. Large difference in the service provided by the driver.

Seems you should be black listsd.


----------



## neodriver

Judge and Jury said:


> Nope.
> 
> I decline or unassign the offer.
> 
> Never gonna deal with your five dollar tip to deliver to a customer that seems to have problems getting their delivery.
> 
> The more complicated the delivery instructions, the less likely I am to accept the offer.
> 
> Especially for a five dollar tip.
> 
> First, you stated it was a small order and now you are stating it is a huge order. Large difference in the service provided by the driver.
> 
> Seems you should be black listsd.


And if everything goes well with his deliveries and he gets his food piping hot and not ice cold he ups the $5 tip to $6 a whooping $1.


----------



## rideshareapphero

Benjamin M said:


> One platform at a time (stacked orders on that ONE platform is ABSOLUTELY fine - the customer knows what is going on).


Nope not every customer is like you, watching every move and turn the driver makes.


----------



## ntcindetroit

Double Dipping is the NORM for app based economy.

Even Benjamin M said it's allowed in the same app.

I just saw the msg from the iOS last night, glad that Benjamin did not invent the iOS or we are all doomed to use Uber phone, eat Uber eat and drive Uber Rideshare or Uber Pools.


----------

